# Enclosure progress...(pics)



## reaper44 (Feb 14, 2014)

Well here it is so far. I have a lot of work left so don't bash me to hard lol.


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow - that's coming along really nicely! What are the dimensions on it? Do you have any plans you can share with us or are you just kinda winging it?


----------



## reaper44 (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's an update, I will try to get some specs up soon as I did start with plans, and that quickly evolved into making cuts to fit and changing ideas as I got to issues realizing it would work like I thought. So here it is....


----------



## Mootworm (Mar 11, 2014)

Gorgeous enclosure!!!


----------



## reaper44 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you, I have a long way to go, and alot more money to spend. My Wife said if i am going to own a Tegu that will require such large realestate in the house than i must go ALL OUT, not cutting any corners, and make the enclosure the center piece of our home. I estimate around $2000 for the enclosure to be animal ready... all climate will be fully automated, and even having sound effects when humidity needs to be raised by a mock THUNDERSTORM. Also will have lighting differences with sunruse, midday, sunset, and moonlight, and Tropical forest themed background.

I have a long way to go, but its pretty awesome when your wife tells you if your gonna do, go all out! That just thrills me. Luckly i do not have a Tegu yet, But i have put in some good words with my local shop owner to get dibs on a hatchling when they arrive in the fall. so iv got plenty of time to go big.


----------



## Josh (Mar 14, 2014)

Looking great! What a nice job you've done!


----------



## RickyNo (Mar 14, 2014)

looks 6 ft


----------



## reaper44 (Apr 1, 2014)

RickyNo said:


> looks 6 ft


 
Indeed, I just looked over my posts and noticed no demensions... Outter is 3 1/4ft x 6 1/4ft x 6 1/2ft
Interior measures.... 3ft x 6ft x 4ft. 

I have hit some issues that i am working on today, the vertical weight from the door is causing the wood to bow out. and once 12 inches of substrate are in, i have to get the UV light within effective range (24inches from what i have read), when mine is 3 feet away right now.

Any ideas?


----------



## RickyNo (Apr 1, 2014)

You didnt frame it to support that kind of weight dood....


----------



## reaper44 (Apr 2, 2014)

RickyNo said:


> You didnt frame it to support that kind of weight dood....



Yeah, dumb mistake, I thought maybe the window frames would be enough, but I was way wrong. Any ways, I removed the door and attached some 2x4 supports and straightened it right up! 

The wife is having a girls night Friday so I have to go spend some birthday money to get the first lighting fixture, windows, and paint. So now it's some what presentable to her friends. 

I decided to go with plexi after the guy cutting glass broke 3 pieces trying to cut them, and I'm glad I did. More expensive yes, but I'm not worried about losing toes if a window falls out lol. Now I get to start workin on the inside, playing with heat and humidity to see what it's gonna take to keep this thing optimal.


----------



## RickyNo (Apr 3, 2014)

plexi scratches horribly. It will look like total ass in the matter of weeks. I had custom glass windows built using maple framing and they get so clean you cant even tell there is a window. I think you need a new window guy...


----------



## reaper44 (Apr 3, 2014)

I will deal with that when it happens. My windows sit 8 inches above the substrate level so it will be a while before anything can even reach it to scratch it. Especially since I don't even have a tegu yet. Lol


----------



## tegu.crz (Apr 3, 2014)

@RickyNo you never seem to have anything positive to say


----------



## RickyNo (Apr 4, 2014)

Well plexi glass does scratch what else do you want me to say? this guy seems to be putting a lot of time and effort into this cage, why spend all that money making the outside nice just to see some scratched up windows in the center?I always state the obvious or talk about what would make your animal more comfortable.


----------



## thewiseben (Apr 29, 2014)

Is this thing going to be big enough if it's only 6 feet? Seems like it'll be a bit small if your girl is anywhere near 4'.


----------



## reaper44 (Apr 29, 2014)

thewiseben said:


> Is this thing going to be big enough if it's only 6 feet? Seems like it'll be a bit small if your girl is anywhere near 4'.


 
From my research, 6x3 is the absolute smallest you can go with an enclosure. recomended4x8, but i have seen and read about several enclosures that measured 6ft. Is it ideal... No, but it is the maximum size that would work in my home. Im sure that the tegu will like it just fine as it will have everything it needs plus be out and about for a few hours everyday.


----------



## Josh (May 5, 2014)

I know I said it before, but Nice Work!!


----------

